
MWC hangs by a thread after Nokia, DT and other big names back out - notlukesky
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/12/nokia-pulls-out-of-mwc-over-coronavirus-concerns/
======
deweller
What are these companies concerned about? There are 2 confirmed cases in
Spain. Are they concerned attendees from China will bring the virus with them?

~~~
saber6
> Are they concerned attendees from China will bring the virus with them?

Yes.

